# Attn: Jeff. Re opionen Mart



## exhaustedspark (Aug 14, 2011)

I keep getting a pop up asking for my opinion on the site. Is this something you would like us to participate in or should we ignore????

Karl


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 27, 2011)

I haven't seen this "pop up"

It could be part of the Advertising for the site.........not sure.


----------



## michael ark (Nov 27, 2011)

Never seen it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 27, 2011)

Have not seen it either!


----------



## pit 4 brains (Nov 27, 2011)

Nada aqui.

Sounds phishi.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 27, 2011)

Nothing Here...Could be you are on, " Double Secret Probation! "...What have you been up to Karl?...JJ


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 27, 2011)

Hmm I haven't seen the add either and I have been on this site non stop for the past two weeks straight.


----------



## alaskanbear (Nov 27, 2011)

Nothing here as well..

Rich


----------



## garyinmd (Nov 27, 2011)

ExhaustedSpark said:


> I keep getting a pop up asking for my opinion on the site. Is this something you would like us to participate in or should we ignore????
> 
> Karl


Karl I aIso get the pop up.  I have never opened it up so not sure if it is this site sending it out, also not sure if it is showing up when I am not signed in but lurking in the back ground.  I am using Fire-Fox but will pay more attention next time to what it actually says and when it shows up.

Gary


----------

